# Alloy vs Carbon...handlebars...not the dreaded frame question



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm interested in buying a new handlebar for my bike.
Currently I'm using an Easton EC90 Carbon in a 42cm. It is the ergo bar. I've used this bar for 10+ years and no complaints but want a more shallow drop...getting a bit longer in the tooth...

I'm looking at 2 bars and would like feedback from people that use/used them and the perceived ride difference between the carbon and alloy bars.
1: FSA K-Force Compact Carbon Fiber...$260.00 at 213 grams
2: FSA Wing Pro Compact alloy...$69.99...at 256 grams

They both have the 125mm drop/80mm reach shape and are similar but for the "wing" top on the alloy bar.

I'd appreciate your comments and feedback.
Thanks,
Kai


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

I have never used CF bars. But IMHO if there is one item on a bike that should not be CF it is the bars. In most crashes the bars get hit. If the CF has internal damage not visiable you may not know of the damage until the bars fail. Are you prepared to replace the bars any time it is questionable that they may have been damaged or risk life and limb that there is no damage. Competitive Cyclist recommends not using CF bars for this reason. It is my understanding may pros prefer alloy bars because they are more durable but the sponsor requires use of CF. The weight difference you will never know.


----------



## CervéloRacer (May 17, 2011)

Schneiderguy said:


> I have never used CF bars. But IMHO if there is one item on a bike that should not be CF it is the bars. In most crashes the bars get hit. If the CF has internal damage not visiable you may not know of the damage until the bars fail. Are you prepared to replace the bars any time it is questionable that they may have been damaged or risk life and limb that there is no damage. Competitive Cyclist recommends not using CF bars for this reason. It is my understanding may pros prefer alloy bars because they are more durable but the sponsor requires use of CF. The weight difference you will never know.


Word.
+1


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Kai Winters said:


> Hi all,
> I'm interested in buying a new handlebar for my bike.
> Currently I'm using an Easton EC90 Carbon in a 42cm. It is the ergo bar. I've used this bar for 10+ years and no complaints but want a more shallow drop...getting a bit longer in the tooth...
> 
> ...



I've just started using an Easton EC90SLX3, which has 130mm drop and 75mm reach. Not bad for $250 at claimed 195 gr (mine actually weighed exactly this). Are you sensitive to 5mm difference between drop and reach? Or are you looking to try a different brand?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Pros usually run aluminum for the sake of crash scenarios. Carbon arguably does nothing besides save grams and throw up some bling factor - like always, comfort could be more easily achieved by tire pressure, gloves, bar wrap, etc. Saying this off the basis that I've used a carbon riser before and now use Shimano Vibe Sprints (presumably of the stiffest in the market), and can't make out a difference in comfort. I would want to contribute to the quality side of things, but I've never crashed in a number of years  

It's no contest in my view if the bends you're comparing are the exact same. I personally am not a fan of "wing" tops, but it might be a different story for you.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

VeloNews recently did a comparison between alloy and carbon bars, measuring weight vs. stiffness. Get the issue. Their conclusion was, for the majority of applications, the weight savings is minimal considering the cost, and there are no tangible increases in stiffness with carbon bars.

Schneiderguy's analysis above is spot on.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

orange_julius said:


> I've just started using an Easton EC90SLX3, which has 130mm drop and 75mm reach. Not bad for $250 at claimed 195 gr (mine actually weighed exactly this). Are you sensitive to 5mm difference between drop and reach? Or are you looking to try a different brand?


It is the drop not the reach.
I like the Easton bar but want the more shallow drop. I have a similar compact bar on my cross bike and love it. I find myself in the drops more and much more comfortable when in the drops.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I wanted a carbon stem and bars when I built up my bike but simply could not justify the cost.. I'm perfectly comfortable on my alloy FSA stem and bar. Plus they're stronger than needed and look pro enough to me.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I bought a bike second-hand a year ago February. It has an Easton carbon bar. I just looked and found that I covered the model with the cyclometer mount, so I can't tell you which model. It's a compact ergo shallow drop, like all the rest of the bars on all the rest of my bikes.

There is nothing special about the bar. If anything, I find it too flexy during sprints and climbs, although not disconcertingly so. I can't say whether I like or dislike the flexiness, it's just there. It doesn't make the ride magical, if that's what you're asking.

I just put a new Easton EA50 on my commuter and like the revised shape. (it's the advertised width across the drops, but 3cm narrower across the hoods.) My other two bikes also have aluminum bars.

I guess what I'm saying is that after a year on a carbon bar, when it came time to replace one on another bike I went with aluminum. For the money, I can't feel any difference, flexiness aside.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

brucew said:


> I bought a bike second-hand a year ago February. It has an Easton carbon bar. I just looked and found that I covered the model with the cyclometer mount, so I can't tell you which model. It's a compact ergo shallow drop, like all the rest of the bars on all the rest of my bikes.
> 
> There is nothing special about the bar. If anything, I find it too flexy during sprints and climbs, although not disconcertingly so. I can't say whether I like or dislike the flexiness, it's just there. It doesn't make the ride magical, if that's what you're asking.
> 
> ...



Everything he said


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Well it depends. Are you the type of person that thinks the Shimano Yumeya Dura-Ace upgrade sounds awesome? Or are you the sort of cyclist that is trying to figure out how to get that all important 5th bottle of water on their bike?

I don't think the difference is negligible personally. The difference between the 3T Ergonova Pro ($75) and Team ($210) is around 80 grams. While there are FAR easier places to lose 80 grams, if you already have a light crank, wheelset; spending $135 to save 80 grams is about par for the course. Look at the people with carbon stems: 3T Pro - $41.85, 150grams. 3T LTD - $230, 118grams. That's roughly $6 a gram. Even worse, the 3T Team - $63, 120grams. Upgrade to the LTD, that's $83 a gram!!!

As for performance benefits, yeah, you probably won't see any. I actually remember reading that the original Easton carbon bars were designed to flex vertically downward to enhance the ride. Unfortunately this is only useful if you are a recreational rider and the minute you sprint you start losing power. The only tangible benefits now that carbon bars are designed to be as stiff as possible is to offer more complex shaping without sacrificing weight.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Carbon bars on my single speed mountain bike in the very harsh and rocky Phoenix terrain made a big difference in comfort. I was actually shocked at the difference carbon made.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Your bike, your money.
If you want the bling go for it.

I will be rocking some Ritchey Classic Carbons on my cross bike this year.
I picked them off eBay for less than than the alum. versions.

I will more than likely trash them in a crash. I usually crash a few times during the season but who cares. I have several back up bars to replace as needed.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

In my switch from alloy to cf bars, the hand numbness issues I had went away. As far as stiffness/durability, my bike was on a roof rack when my friend drove into a parking garage, and the bars hit a concrete wall, ripped the rack off the roof, then hit the ground (bike + rack!). Bars had no damage, left STI was damaged, and a small cut in the tape. I've clocked 1500 miles on them since then, with half of that being climbing. So If i do crash with those bars, I'm more worried about what happens to me than to them...


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

tuffguy1500 said:


> In my switch from alloy to cf bars, the hand numbness issues I had went away. As far as stiffness/durability, my bike was on a roof rack when my friend drove into a parking garage, and the bars hit a concrete wall, ripped the rack off the roof, then hit the ground (bike + rack!). Bars had no damage, left STI was damaged, and a small cut in the tape. I've clocked 1500 miles on them since then, with half of that being climbing. So If i do crash with those bars, I'm more worried about what happens to me than to them...


Agreed. 

Also, let's not forget that all metals can break. Perhaps the false security of a metal bar is more dangerous than using a carbon fiber bar.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I wouldn't consider CF bars. In some cases they're actually heavier than AL bars. IMO the price is exorbitant. As far as a cure for vibration I'm not buying it. I have an all steel bike and an all CF bike including a CF seat post. If I could ride them blindfolded I don't think I could tell the difference. I think a lot of it is hype, the placebo effect, or power of suggestion. I've never seen any objective data on the subject.


----------



## Chris Gonzalez (May 12, 2010)

I have the alloy version of the FSA bars the OP described. Plenty comfy, and the compact design makes it easier for me to use the drops more often.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I wouldn't consider CF bars. In some cases they're actually heavier than AL bars. IMO the price is exorbitant. As far as a cure for vibration I'm not buying it. I have an all steel bike and an all CF bike including a CF seat post. If I could ride them blindfolded I don't think I could tell the difference. I think a lot of it is hype, the placebo effect, or power of suggestion. I've never seen any objective data on the subject.


I think it depends on the terrain. I agree with you as it relates to 99% of road riding. However, on really rough terrain I think CF would make a difference, for example riding Paris-Roubaix.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I had a friend who broke two aluminum bars ~7-8 years ago. Al can fatigue whereas carbon is much less likely to fail in that way. Aluminum or carbon bars can be made to be virtually indestructible in use, but in the quest for lightness, compromises are made.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

FWIW, I've ridden both of the bars you've listed, and I find that the "wing" angle on the alloy is much more comfortable than the one found on the carbon version. 

That, and what everyone else said... I prefer the stiffness of alloy over carbon on both my road bike and on my singlespeed MTB.


----------



## garciawork (Aug 14, 2008)

I had the alloy FSA bar on my Tarmac almost since I got it, up until it got whacked by a car, and can tell you now, unless insurance gives me a LOT of money, I won't be upgrading to the carbon FSA bar. My boss has it, its beautiful, internal cable routing looks cool, but the alloy compact bar was just fine. Most comfortable bar I have ever tried. I actually have found myself climbing from the drops because the reach is so comfortable. Can't go wrong if you ask me!


----------



## Paradox_Q (Aug 1, 2009)

Schneiderguy said:


> I have never used CF bars. But IMHO if there is one item on a bike that should not be CF it is the bars. In most crashes the bars get hit. If the CF has internal damage not visiable you may not know of the damage until the bars fail. Are you prepared to replace the bars any time it is questionable that they may have been damaged or risk life and limb that there is no damage. Competitive Cyclist recommends not using CF bars for this reason. It is my understanding may pros prefer alloy bars because they are more durable but the sponsor requires use of CF. The weight difference you will never know.


I concur :thumbsup:


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I am a big fan of the FSA wing bar. I have the standard wing and the pro. They are great bars. My only complaint is the white finish on the pro looks off next to my white tape.

I still like them.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

Generally using alloy bars is done more as a courtesy to the mechanics, and most guys are not really that concerned about sudden failure. Whenever a bike is involved in any sort of incident they have to do a complete inspection of the bike. With alloy bars that will usually just bend when damaged, so a quick visual inspection is all that's needed. With carbon bars they have to be un-taped, and all the clamping surfaces need to be inspected. It's much more time consuming. 

I've never really seen any pressure by sponsors to make riders use carbon bars, they generally do because they want to. Although in the last few years they've made it easier by providing more spares so any bars involved in a crash are just trashed and replaced rather than inspected. Also since white tape has become so popular bars generally get re-wraped daily now anyways.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I had a set of carbon bars break, not catastrophically but went soft and delaminated.

I also heard of an aluminum bar seperating at the stem, kinda like the steering wheel comes off in W.C. Fields hands while bombing down the street.

My bars weren't that old, maybe coupla thousand miles, don't know about the other.

Now it's nothing but aluminum for me. 
Pays your money and take your chances.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Well my current carbon bars are around 9 years old and are in perfect condition.
I've used aluminum bars for years also and have never broken a bar, bent a few in crashes but that is normal.
My main interest is commentary by people who have used the bars I've mentioned interest in. I'm interested in their perception of comfort, etc. especially if they have used both recently. My perceptions are worn by 9 years of one type of bar so I'm fairly useless thus my post.

I appreciate everyone's comments and suggestions.
While money isn't the biggest issue I'd rather save the extra money to spend on other stuff...tires, etc...

What I have done as a temporary measure is to use the bars off my cross bike. They are a nearly new set of Ritchey compact bars but they have a bit of an ergo bend in the drops. I like them on my cross bike and will see how I like the compact feel on my road bike...Redline cross bike and Merlin Ti road...

I'll add my comments on the bars in a week or less as I'm just starting a 4 day 12 hour week...started today wheee...


----------



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

Just my two cents. I built my bike last year and I put on Profile Design bars and stem to save some money. A year later after 5000 miles, I decided to go with a slightly shorter stem and a shallower drop (144 mm to 125mm) for a better fit, and since I was doing that, I _upgraded_ to carbon fiber bars. (Profile Design Canta SS) I looked at some other brands (3T, Deda, etc), but the price point was prohibitive for me.

On the smooth roads I ride, I really do not notice much difference with regards to road chatter- because the roads are....smooth. But, when I ride on chippier roads, where the county has cut back on the road surface quality, the ride up front is very noticeable- more comfortable for this old athlete's beat up neck and shoulders. 

I saved my old bars in the event of a crash and CF issues.


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

Pro's ride alu because their bikes are so light, they NEED to put weight on them to meet UCI. Those bikes are stupid-light...

I'm all for a solid well made aluminium bar and stem. It's dead weight (not rotating) and money is better spent elsewhere. 

True enough, I happen to use a EC90 compact on a EA90 stem. I just got a too good deal on the handlebar. But otherwise, I'm not the carbon type. 
BTW, my next fork will be Ti, to mathc my Litespeed frame. I've seen enough busted carbon.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I recently switched to the FSA K-wing compact and love it. They have done my hands and wrists a world of good. Love the positioning options. The flat top is great for climbing and the drops are super comfortable. So much so that I spend much more time down there


----------

